# Need instruction sheet for Revell 155mm Gun and high speed Tractor



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Hello all Hep Cats,
I recently inherited some kits and I was wondering if anyone out there could post the instruction sheet for the Revell 155mm Gun and high speed Tractor kit. It's got loads of loose, but bagged parts and I could use the sheet to go through and see if anything is missing. Gotta love all that olive-drab molded plastic! Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont have the instructions handy but it is the same kit as the Snap/Adams issue and also the Life Like issue from the 1970s. Back in the day, Revell worked with Adams and reboxed the Adams Long Tom kit, along with a few other Adams items.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I just found an original 1956 set of instructions on ebay.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here is the 1956 parts list, if anyone else needs it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks! I just got the same kit today but in a UPC box. Sadly its missing the tracks.


----------

